# cold smoke?



## zekesman (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys, back with another question. From what I have read elsewhere, Buck board bacon should be brought to an internal temperature of 140 F when smoking. On here everyone is cold smoking. Confused regards Vic


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread is one above yours...Check it out...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117772/youngest-sons-bb-bacon#post_771756


----------



## zekesman (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks JJ  sometimes I ask first read latter but I am learning.    Vic


----------

